# xu hướng phối   khăn badana làm áo  “đắc sủng” bậc nhất mùa  xuân



## haonam123 (9/11/21)

Nếu có xu hướng phối đồ nào “đắc sủng” bậc nhất mùa hè này, khiến cả dàn sao say đắm thì đó chính là công thức buộc khăn BANDANA làm áo. Từ loạt mỹ nhân đình đám của BLACKPINK tới sao Việt và các fashionista thế giới đều “phát cuồng” vì những chiếc “khăn BANDANA áo” đầy táo bạo.
Một trong những “cú lội ngược dòng” ngoạn mục bậc nhất mùa hè 2019 chính là sự trở lại của những chiếc khăn bandana, khăn lụa với diện mạo mới mẻ. Không còn dùng để buộc đầu hay làm phụ kiện quàng cổ, những mẫu khăn bản rộng với họa tiết bắt mắt được trưng dụng như crop top, áo quây; qua tay các quý cô thời trang còn được biến tấu đặc sắc nhờ muôn vàn công thức mix đồ sáng tạo.











Những chiếc khăn lụa được F5 thành crop top, áo quây, kết hợp quần jeans hay quần shorts đều phô diễn triệt để phong cách phóng khoáng, gợi cảm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kelsey Merritt, “bồng hồng” Philippines đầu tiên từng trình diễn trong Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show, là một trong những mỹ nhân lăng xê xu hướng buộc khăn làm áo. Cô nàng còn khéo tạo phần xếp nếp đẹp mắt trước ngực, phối chân váy lưới vô cùng sexy.

Ở “địa hạt” Châu Á, không hề quá lời khi nói rằng bộ đôi rapper xinh đẹp của BLACKPINK, Jennie và Lisa đã trở thành những trendsetter khi lan rộng xu hướng mix khăn thành áo tới cả Kpop. Song song với các idol Hàn Quốc, nhiều sao Việt cũng thể hiện gu thời trang nhạy bén khi “bắt sóng” nhanh chóng trào lưu thú vị này.
Jennie đã tạo nên “cơn sốt” khi lần đầu buộc chiếc khăn lụa của Chanel làm crop top, kết hợp ngẫu hứng với áo khoác đỏ rực, trình diễn trong sự kiện của chính nhà mốt Pháp.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




“Gà cưng” của YG Entertainment còn lăng xê kiểu khăn áo xuyên suốt các buổi diễn trong lịch trình World Tour.Công thức mix đồ yêu thích của Jennie là buộc khăn ngang ngực thành áo bandeau, có lớp lót phía trong là nội y dáng bralette. Combo khăn áo và quần shorts cạp cao luôn giúp cô nàng phát huy lợi thế eo thon, dáng chuẩn một cách hoàn hảo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Góp phần làm tăng độ phủ sóng cho xu hướng buộc áo thành khăn còn có Lisa. Em út của BLACKPINK nhiều lần khiến fans “đứng ngồi không yên” khi buộc các mẫu khăn bandana đồng phục nhóm làm áo, “cháy” hết mình trên sân khấu.Cũng nhờ cặp bài trùng là nội y dáng quây và khăn áo đỏ rực của thương hiệu Oct.3 mà Lisa thu về tới hơn 2 triệu lượt thích cho tấm hình sang chảnh trên Instagram.Bắt nhịp trào lưu với các tiền bối còn phải kể tới cô nàng Shuhua của (G)I-DLE với tần suất dày đặc những lần mix khăn thành áo. Cô nàng kết hợp ấn tượng item này cùng quần shorts, khoe trọn vóc dáng nuột nà.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Idol người Đài Loan bao phen “gây thương nhớ” khi mang thiết kế khăn áo lên sân khấu trong thời kỳ quảng bá ca khúc “Uh-Oh”.Leader xinh đẹp của nhóm CLC – Seungyeon cũng “hô biến” mẫu khăn lụa họa tiết monogram của Burberry, có giá 320 euro (khoảng 8,5 triệu đồng) thành áo cúp ngực gợi cảm.Chọn khăn lụa đỏ hoạt tiết kinh điển của Louis Vuitton, Hyoyeon đã có được chiếc áo yếm lý tưởng để làm bật hình tượng sắc sảo trong thời gian quảng bá MV “Punk Right Now”.Phối “sương sương” chiếc khăn áo của Louis Vuitton với quần ống loe, cộng thêm lớp makeup sắc lạnh, “cỗ máy nhảy” của SNSD đã thành công lan tỏa sức hấp dẫn mạnh mẽ.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Với giới mộ điệu Việt, Thảo Tiên chính là cô nàng fashionista “bắt trend” nhanh như chớp khi biến chiếc khăn Louis Vuitton thành crop top cổ yếm, chưng diện trong khuôn khổ Tuần lễ Thời trang Paris.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yaya Trương Nhi mới đây cũng gia nhập cuộc đua khăn áo khi F5 thiết kế viền xanh, họa tiết hoa thành crop top cúp ngực. Item có giá 495 đô-la (khoảng 12 triệu đồng) của Gucci được cô nàng phối với quần jeans rách, nhấn nhá bằng chiếc túi Gabrielle tiệp màu từ Chanel.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Buộc khăn lụa thành áo quây, Nam Em với tạo hình tóc xoăn sóng nhuộm nâu vàng nhận được hàng loạt lời khen bởi nhan sắc và phong cách chạm “đỉnh”.

 xem thêm:cách sử dụng khăn bandana độc lạ làm duyên cho phái đẹp


----------

